# X Files is coming back. Poll



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2015)

with the original Mulder and Scully. Possible retconning  and or resets ahoy

http://io9.com/you-can-believe-the-x-files-is-officially-returning-1693350830

is this a good thing or a bad thing. I am apprehensive. It had gone shit long before they finally killed it off but in the Tooms era, late 90s etc, it was required viewing.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2015)

It has the potential to be good. But it will probably be shit.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2015)

Wot ed said.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope they go more for tooms and flesh eating flies and killer silicon fungus (  ). The conspiracy stuff  and aliens was good enough at the time but there was never any payoff to it all


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2015)

Only six episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Only six episodes.


testing the waters before commissioning more- fox usually renew on a series by series basis iirc

It'll get the first two eps watched by everyone out of nostalgic wishing for it to be good, but if its ropey I'll give up by ep 3


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2015)

Haven't David & Gillian said that they're not in for a long haul? Sure I read a snippet earlier this year.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2015)

what else has dave got on? More soft porn in The Red Shoe Diaries lol


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2015)

Not another 9 seasons of regurgitated X Files i'd wager.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 24, 2015)

"Mr Skinner, I didn't realise you were appearing in this remake?"
"The hell you didn't - did you see the magicians' secrets show I did ten years ago? That was my last entry in IMDB."


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 24, 2015)

Great. Fanfuckingtastic. I look forward to another barrage of brain-dead dickheads calling me Scully for the foreseeable future then, given that I vaguely look like her and my name is vaguely similar and vague associations seem to pass as wit as readily these days as in the old days.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm massively excited and I don't care if it's crap because it'll be brilliant anyway just like even the shittest of the old episodes were.

Everything's great if you want it to be.

Just _believe._


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2015)

Last time I saw skinner in anything he was playing an aryan brotherhood nazi in Sons of Anarchy. It'll be weird if he comes back in this


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2015)

bastard phone put my vote in option 3 when i wanted option 1


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 25, 2015)

No! No you bastards! I'm still only half way through the box set and you're going to throw more episodes at me!?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 25, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> No! No you bastards! I'm still only half way through the box set and you're going to throw more episodes at me!?



You're probably better off stopping after season 4 anyway.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 25, 2015)

So _that's_ what became of Hank Moody. What a sellout.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 25, 2015)

''They are paying us that much!''


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 25, 2015)

''What a week to pack up smoking!''


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm massively excited and I don't care if it's crap because it'll be brilliant anyway just like even the shittest of the old episodes were.
> 
> Everything's great if you want it to be.
> 
> Just _believe._




and David Duchovny....................


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 25, 2015)

am quite excited


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> You're probably better off stopping after season 4 anyway.



Season 5 is pretty good, and it features an episode written by William Gibson that's as great as you'd expect.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to it. We liked the first film, not so the second.
Be interested to see if they are bringing back previous allies.
My favourite episode is still season three, episode four, Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose, with the utterly brilliant Peter Boyle as a psychic insurance salesman. Outstanding story IMO.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 25, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Looking forward to it. We liked the first film, not so the second.
> Be interested to see if they are bringing back previous allies.
> My favourite episode is still season three, episode four, Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose, with the utterly brilliant Peter Boyle as a psychic insurance salesman. Outstanding story IMO.



That's a very good episode.

I'm very looking forward to this.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 25, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Season 5 is pretty good, and it features an episode written by William Gibson that's as great as you'd expect.



I've forgotten when I lost interest, when Mulder was missing for months and only in a few episodes.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm just like a kid waiting for Christmas


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 25, 2015)

Millennium was better  

I loved the X-files but stopped watching around the point when Krycek(sp?) was being superfied by the black goo. I always meant to go back and finish it but never got around to it.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 25, 2015)

Should I watch the originals?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 25, 2015)

Tempted to torrent the first couple of series and watch again...


----------



## Silva (Mar 25, 2015)

While I'm not expecting much, six episodes is a good idea. If it's bad, heh, it's not like it will take much to unravel. If it holds up well, might get a 12-episodes in 2017.

Ideally, I hope they wipe out everything after season 5 or 6, and start from there.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 26, 2015)

How is this even possible?

I thought Duchovny and Anderson hated each other.


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> How is this even possible?
> 
> I thought Duchovny and Anderson hated each other.


'such a close relationship is bound to have its ups and downs.  How much??'

I'm being positive, so much cracking conspiraloon stuff to go at.


----------



## youngian (Mar 26, 2015)

Like Dr Who each episode is a blank page and is as good as the writers make it. I believe Gillian Anderson is seen as a lost recluse in the US who has disappeared from the radar. In reality she has a sterling career in Blighty and I can only see her wanting to do it to pay the rent.


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2015)

youngian said:


> I believe Gillian Anderson is seen as a lost recluse in the US who has disappeared from the radar. In reality she has a *sterling *career in Blighty and I can only see her wanting to do it to pay the rent.


ohh, you missed a Stella(r) opportunity there.

She's doing okay in yankeeland too, these days, Crisis may have been cancelled, but her role in Hannibal is becoming bigger and more central.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone see Gillian Anderson in Streetcar last year? Great stuff.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 26, 2015)

youngian said:


> Like Dr Who each episode is a blank page and is as good as the writers make it. I believe Gillian Anderson is seen as a lost recluse in the US who has disappeared from the radar. In reality she has a sterling career in Blighty and I can only see her wanting to do it to pay the rent.


She's in loads of stuff that's been successful critically and commercially. If she wants to do this, it's a good sign. 

I've read the season 10 comics and they're pretty good - they retcon things in a way that works, and have some mytharc, but it works. If the new stuff is based on them I'm hopeful it'll be good.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 30, 2015)

Just after watching the first season as part of a nostalgia reaffirmation buzz. 

The dichotomy between the rational Scully and skeptical Mulder works ok but veers into the realm of cliche. 
 The series is quite disjointed with a lot of 'stand alone' episodes but some with characters who will appear again to give direction to a general thrust of Carter's storyline. 

It was one of my favourite shows as a kid and it pretty much still holds up to this day. Looking forward to the next few seasons. Still weary of this reboot though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 30, 2015)

N_igma said:


> The dichotomy between the rational Scully and skeptical Mulder works ok but veers into the realm of cliche.



Some of Scully's voiceovers at the ends of the episodes are a bit much. 

"I've seen nothing that conclusively proves it wasn't just a gas leak, but Mulder thinks differently. He's like that though isn't he? There was one small aspect of what happened that made sense, so I'll just focus on that bit and pretend that everything else didn't happen. Did I mention that I'm a doctor? A medical doctor, not a doctor of anthropology or any silly made up thing like that. 

 Even though this is a serious FBI report, I'm going to end on something uncharacteristically whimsical and open-ended. Why do I do that every week? Why do people do anything? Maybe we'll never know..."


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2015)

hilariously, suits that looked cool ish in the 90s now look cheap, frumpy and government issue.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Last time I saw skinner in anything he was playing an aryan brotherhood nazi in Sons of Anarchy. It'll be weird if he comes back in this


He's confirmed that he is coming back, minus the nazi tatts obvs


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 24, 2015)

I had never seen the x-files until this week.  I've started watching from the very start but it looks incredibly dated and Duchovny really cannot act.


----------



## yield (Apr 24, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Millennium was better
> 
> I loved the X-files but stopped watching around the point when Krycek(sp?) was being superfied by the black goo. I always meant to go back and finish it but never got around to it.


Yes. Millennium and Fringe were better. Heirs of the show though


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2015)

Premieres January 24 on Dana.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2015)

I mean Fox


----------



## 8den (May 15, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> "Mr Skinner, I didn't realise you were appearing in this remake?"
> "The hell you didn't - did you see the magicians' secrets show I did ten years ago? That was my last entry in IMDB."



Apparently the smoking man was just a unknown extra without who's part was embellished because of Anderson's pregnancy which would explain the sparness of his acting CV .



Idris2002 said:


> How is this even possible?
> 
> I thought Duchovny and Anderson hated each other.



No they've been shagging each other for years.

http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...nship-x-files-stars-dating-sleeping-together/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 15, 2015)

When will it air in the UK, & for those of us who don't subscribe to Murdoch?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2015)

> Darin Morgan, writer of “Jose Chung’s ‘From Outer Space’,” “War of the Coprophages,” ”Clyde Bruckman’s Final Repose,” and “Humbug” is also returning. What wonderful times we live in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> testing the waters before commissioning more- fox usually renew on a series by series basis iirc
> 
> It'll get the first two eps watched by everyone out of nostalgic wishing for it to be good, but if its ropey I'll give up by ep 3



It's about negotiating streaming rights for the old series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's about negotiating streaming rights for the old series.



how do you mean- does fox have to negotiate with the production company that made x files back in the day?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how do you mean- does fox have to negotiate with the production company that made x files back in the day?



Like the 24 mini series it's being done so Fox can negotiate with Netflix and Amazon on the fees they get from streaming the old series.


----------



## Reno (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't see why this can't be good, though I get that the Interwebs knee-jerk reaction has to be abject cynicism. 

TV is better than ever, quality cable shows have seriously raised the game and I don't see why this shouldn't have a knock-on effect on The X-Files revival. I'm already very happy that this isn't some shitty reboot with sexy 20somethings in the roles of Mulder and Scully. Another good sign is that they are getting back the writers who wrote some of the best X-Files episodes, like Glen Morgan, James Wong and most importantly Darin Morgan who wrote the two best X-Files episodes ever. One episode will be a sequel to Home, one of the most fucked-up and scary hours of TV ever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2015)

Just looked to see if Syzgy was Morgan, but its listen on imdb as chris carter. Scully smoking lol.


----------



## Reno (Jun 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Just looked to see if Syzgy was Morgan, but its listen on imdb as chris carter. Scully smoking lol.



Darin Morgan wrote _Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose_ with Peter Boyle which I think is one of the best hours of genre TV ever and the and the almost as good and totally batshit _Jose Chung's From Outer Space. _


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2015)

Reno said:


> Darin Morgan wrote _Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose_ with Peter Boyle which I think is one of the best hours of genre TV ever and the and the almost as good and totally batshit _Jose Chung's From Outer Space. _



I know this, see upthread m8. I'm really hoping this works, the old team back together. It has all the ingredients to be great. War of The Coprophages was my fave morgan episode, always liked the quirkier ones and the non-conspiracy ones more. To pick a fave x file episode of all the serious toned ones, the two parter Tooms about a stretchy liver eating immortal.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 5, 2015)

Hopefully it will concentrate on Dogget and Reyez


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully it will concentrate on Dogget and Reyez


 X-Troll !


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 8, 2015)

Reno said:


> X-Troll !


 
Not at all. Mulder and Scully's tenure had pretty much ended. It was high time for fresh blood.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh c'mon. Don't you guys hide your pleasure


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2015)

It's gonna be shit.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 9, 2015)

Reno said:


> X-Troll !


I didn't mind Reyez.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2015)

bit at the end of this trail is new series footage apparently


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 9, 2015)

The FBI still can't afford a decent torch between the two of 'em then.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2015)

I challenge anyone to watch that and not get excited


----------



## mentalchik (Sep 30, 2015)

*does small excitement wee*

goosepimples.......soooooo excited


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2015)

I thought the trailer was doing OK and then the CSM right at the end pushed it up to 100% win


good feeling about this


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 30, 2015)

I know it's X-Files and weird shit happens, but we watched the CSM die (not to mention the Lone Gunmen), how are they alive again?

Looks interesting tho, apparently a sequel to Home is one of the episodes


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> I know it's X-Files and weird shit happens, but we watched the CSM die (not to mention the Lone Gunmen), how are they alive again?
> 
> Looks interesting tho, apparently a sequel to Home is one of the episodes


I'm assuming one or more of the first three episodes will be heavy on the retcon with significant chance of extended flashback scenes. Possibly they'll open with the barnstormin new tale etc, get us all hooked, retconning explainations by ep 2-3.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 30, 2015)

The episode titles have been released apparently (spoilered just in case, although they don't give that much away, Ep 3 sounds amazing )



Spoiler: Episodes



Episode 1 - My Struggle (premiere)
Episode 2 - Home Again
Episode 3 - Mulder & Scully Meet the Were-Monster
Episode 4 - Babylon
Episode 5 - Founder's Mutation
Episode 6 - My Struggle II (season finale)


----------



## TrustmeImaJedi (Oct 1, 2015)

I saw the trailer for the show. The Cigarette Smoking Man is still alive!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2015)

I remember being really interested in watching the first episode on the telly. Then its came on and it was 45 minutes of boring nothingness. I tried a few other episodes over the years but it was always incredibility dull, I just can't see why people go nuts for it. I mean, the subject matter is right up my street and it does seem like a very popular show, so what am I missing??


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2015)

a soul?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I remember being really interested in watching the first episode on the telly. Then its came on and it was 45 minutes of boring nothingness. I tried a few other episodes over the years but it was always incredibility dull, I just can't see why people go nuts for it. I mean, the subject matter is right up my street and it does seem like a very popular show, so what am I missing??



It's fine, some people just hate things that are fucking awesome.

Try Radio 2 instead, I think you'd like that. It's very much designed for people who don't like things that are good.


----------



## youngian (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll go with it, liked the world weary down at heel Mulder on the trailer rather than suited FBI man with a shave. Gillian Anderson looks like she's phoning it in and not quite giving it her Bleak House best. Still it pays better than the BBC.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2015)

lots of stubble and eye bags from the old crew. Skinners got a four day growth going on as well


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 19, 2016)

Four days to go!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 19, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> lots of stubble and eye bags from the old crew. Skinners got a four day growth going on as well


Skinner!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 19, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I know it's X-Files and weird shit happens, but we watched the CSM die (not to mention the Lone Gunmen), how are they alive again?



Old CGB died three times, what's one more?

Glad it's only gonna be a short series. I only realised recently that I bought the boxset over three years ago and I'm only up to series seven


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2016)

chris carter has a third film script written so he says 

Its irritating me how well they have both aged. Duchovney still looks a bit louche and ragged but then he always did and Anderson still inspires thoughts.

Hope this is the proper swansong of a good x files goodbye.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2016)

Still not convinced this will be good but we shall see...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 19, 2016)

We need a poll! I'm not sure of what exactly. How about how hot was Krycek on a scale of 1 to 10?  Is Nicholas Lea back? Please say yes


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Four days to go!



Channel 5? Not until February...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2016)

Nine Bob Note said:


> We need a poll! I'm not sure of what exactly. How about how hot was Krycek on a scale of 1 to 10?  Is Nicholas Lea back? Please say yes



I always found Mitch Pileggi an attractive man. But then, I actually liked the Dogget and Reyez episodes...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I always found Mitch Pileggi an attractive man. But then, I actually liked the Dogget and Reyez episodes...



I just like the fact that the actor who played Reyes is named after a Smashing Pumpkins album.


----------



## mather (Jan 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Its irritating me how well they have both aged. Duchovney still looks a bit louche and ragged but then he always did and Anderson still inspires thoughts.



I never thought of Duchovny as being louche, when I used to watch the X-files as a teenager back in the 90s I'll confess that I had a crush on him. He was one of my first celebrity crushes along with Eminem. Saying that I'd still shag him now despite the ageing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 21, 2016)

mather said:


> I never thought of Duchovny as being louche, when I used to watch the X-files as a teenager back in the 90s I'll confess that I had a crush on him. He was one of my first celebrity crushes along with Eminem. Saying that I'd still shag him now despite the ageing.


You're not that old.


----------



## mather (Jan 21, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> You're not that old.



What?


----------



## Reno (Jan 25, 2016)

From those who've seen the first three episodes, word is that the first episode is weak, but the next two are considerably better. The first episode is a mythology episode written by Chris Carter himself and that hasn't worked in a long time. The following two are standalones with the third one written by Darin Morgan. He was the writer who introduced comedy to The X-Files and who wrote my two favourite ever X-File episodes, Jose Chung's From Outer Space and Clyde Bruckman's Last Repose.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> chris carter has a third film script written so he says
> 
> Its irritating me how well they have both aged. Duchovney still looks a bit louche and ragged but then he always did and Anderson still inspires thoughts.
> 
> Hope this is the proper swansong of a good x files goodbye.


"thoughts"


----------



## Reno (Jan 25, 2016)

BTW this mini-series isn't meant as a swan song. They are testing the waters to see whether there is enough interest for them to revive the series full time.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 25, 2016)

Bob_the_lost said:


> No! No you bastards! I'm still only half way through the box set and you're going to throw more episodes at me!?


I gave up watching X-Files originally during season 3. By the time i realised I'd made a mistake i had mortgage, child, job, car, cats etc, the whole rigmarole, and no time to make amends!
Frantically going through episodes on X-Files now - up to Season 5. Enjoying immensely. Love the diversity of writing in X-Files, the creepy ones, the paranoid ones, the funny ones, and the main story ones...  and Mulder is a sexy man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2016)

Reno said:


> BTW this mini-series isn't meant as a swan song. They are testing the waters to see whether there is enough interest for them to revive the series full time.


i wondered if that were the case. Reviews are in for the first 2 eps and are encouraging


----------



## Reno (Jan 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> i wondered if that were the case. Reviews are in for the first 2 eps and are encouraging


Yes, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 25, 2016)

Are we keeping this thread spoiler free until channel 5 show it? I'm happy to avoid it if needs be


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 25, 2016)

Whoa the X-files is coming back?


----------



## Reno (Jan 25, 2016)

jannerboyuk said:


> Are we keeping this thread spoiler free until channel 5 show it? I'm happy to avoid it if needs be


You can always use spoiler tags.


bi0boy said:


> Whoa the X-files is coming back?


Everything is coming back !


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 25, 2016)

On a side note, I didn't know David Duchovny could sing...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 25, 2016)

Just watched the first episode.



Spoiler



They use the original opening credits. That was genuinely spine-tingling. The rest, well it's overarching-arc heavy, so we'll see I suppose


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 26, 2016)

Reno said:


> From those who've seen the first three episodes, word is that the first episode is weak, but the next two are considerably better. The first episode is a mythology episode written by Chris Carter himself and that hasn't worked in a long time. The following two are standalones with the third one written by Darin Morgan. He was the writer who introduced comedy to The X-Files and who wrote my two favourite ever X-File episodes, Jose Chung's From Outer Space and Clyde Bruckman's Last Repose.



Both excellent eps, Jose Chung turned up in Millennium, IIRC


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 27, 2016)

I really enjoyed ep 1. I was bracing myself for dissapoint because I don't love the mythos ones but it was cool. It cashed in a few nostalgia chips to buy my love but I think it got away with it. CSM's reveal 



Spoiler: CSM



literally made me remember why smoking is bad and I should stop. Through the fucking trachea for gods sake


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 2, 2016)

S10 E03 so how silly is this getting? as a first answer i'll offer - very.



Spoiler



Another opportunity taken to get Gillian Anderson in her underwear



Don't think i'll bother with it any more


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 2, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> S10 E03 so how silly is this getting? as a first answer i'll offer - very.



It was written by the same guy who wrote _Jose Chung's From Outer Space _and was very much in that style. I liked it fine.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 3, 2016)

I thought that was brilliant, first 2 eps didn't grab me but that - _that_ was classic X-Files. 

I'm still laughing remembering some scenes 

Duchovny and Anderson both properly inhabiting the characters again, a great couple of guest stars, and the kind of twisty, unreliable narrator plot that the show used to do so well. 

Dana Scully 

Can't wait for the next one, based on the title.


----------



## paolo (Feb 3, 2016)

Loved E03... a wonderfully self-knowing parody. Oh and that final ring-tone gag. Made me


----------



## 8den (Feb 3, 2016)

Ep03 was wonderful, great guests, lovely injokes and throw backs, and that sense of humour was tremendous


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2016)

three was by far the best for me so far, even if it wasn't played straight face. Those can be the greatest. The long convo in the graveyard between lizard man and mulder cracked me up. Also: queegqueeg


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2016)

Where are you watching it? 

Is it arc stuff and one-off stuff mixed, like before?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 3, 2016)

Loving it and ep 3 haha


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Where are you watching it?
> 
> Is it arc stuff and one-off stuff mixed, like before?


torrents. yes, mythos/conspiracy mixed with monster-of-the-week eps. So far


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> three was by far the best for me so far, even if it wasn't played straight face. Those can be the greatest. The long convo in the graveyard between lizard man and mulder cracked me up. Also: queegqueeg



Scully's straight up side eye before swiping the dog made me lol.

"Dagoo" is also a Moby Dick character


----------



## oneflewover (Feb 3, 2016)

Seems I'm on my own. Give me more of Eugene Victor Tooms or Leonard Betts


----------



## Reno (Feb 3, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Seems I'm on my own. Give me more of Eugene Victor Tooms or Leonard Betts


One of the best thing about the show always was how different it could be from episode to episode. I though Darin Morgan raised it to another level though with his handful episodes and I'm glad he's back for this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Seems I'm on my own. Give me more of Eugene Victor Tooms or Leonard Betts


still my fave two parter non conspiracy one is Tooms. Hey, they could bring Tooms back as well. He's sort of immortal as well as mad stretchy


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Where are you watching it?
> 
> Is it arc stuff and one-off stuff mixed, like before?


Starts on Channel 5 on Monday.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 5, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> S10 E03 so how silly is this getting? as a first answer i'll offer - very.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree. Episode 3 was farcical. It was just people standing around blabbing exposition at each other. The Eugene Victor Tooms episode was full of suspense and stuff. All that has gone.


----------



## Michael Hayward (Feb 5, 2016)

I myself quite enjoyed Episode 3's comedy aspect. But not every episode, its about time we got a standard 'X-Files' episode.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 5, 2016)

Humbug was a good "comedy episode":







This was just poor


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe I'm over-sensitive but wasn't that bit in episode 3 with the trans woman a tad transphobic?


----------



## Michael Hayward (Feb 5, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Maybe I'm over-sensitive but wasn't that bit in episode 3 with the trans woman a tad transphobic?


Well the lizard guy said later "That's a bit too far." When talking about it.

So maybe!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 8, 2016)

Is this on tonight?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Maybe I'm over-sensitive but wasn't that bit in episode 3 with the trans woman a tad transphobic?


read an article on this that firmly came down on the 'transphobic' side of tthe judgement. Played by a drag artist, confuses transistion with surgery, drug addiction, played for laughs, sex work. As tha article put it 'the show is from the 90s, looks like some of its identity politics are still there'


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 8, 2016)

Not seen ep 1 yet, so bye thread.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 8, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Maybe I'm over-sensitive but wasn't that bit in episode 3 with the trans woman a tad transphobic?





Michael Hayward said:


> Well the lizard guy said later "That's a bit too far." When talking about it.
> 
> So maybe!


I loved the episode a massive improvement over the first two. But I thought this as well on both counts.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have been watching the first season , it has aged well


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm watching episode one now. I never saw the original series, so I'm not sure what to expect or what I'm supposed to know.  

Also, I don't think I've watched channel five in 15 years.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2016)

I love the X-Files.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 8, 2016)

It's all rollicking along very quickly, and very ridiculously but it was always like that  Am enjoying


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, I won't be bothering with that again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol that was dreadful, I love it 

Mulder and Scully have a kid?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 8, 2016)

That was okay (ep 1), enjoyable nonsense.  US telly has got a lot better since The X-Files was conceived, tho.


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, that was...okay.  A good opening, plausible (within its own world) plot, but, my recollection was that David Duchovny could act, but he was rather rubbish.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 8, 2016)

Was it always so badly scripted and acted?
And I know you have to suspend your disbelief when watching these things but I couldn't get past Scully's naff wig.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 8, 2016)

I love that they kept the original theme opening <3

lol - so much conspiraloonery, it really is ripe for a comeback considering the times.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

spartacus mills said:


> Was it always so badly scripted and acted?
> And I know you have to suspend your disbelief when watching these things but I couldn't get past Scully's naff wig.


The X-Files has always varied hugely in terms of quality and the performances are only ever as good as the writing will allow. I'm currently rewatching The X-Files from the start and there are as many terrible episodes as there are great ones in season 1.

Chris Carter (creator of the show) wrote the first episode and his contributions as a writer and his judgement got worse as the show went on. He is a little like the George Lucas of TV, the show is his baby but he should leave the creative control to people who are more talented writers. The stand alone second and especially the third episode are far better than the first one. Carter should never have gone back to the rubbish mythology arc for this revival and just concentrate on stand alone "monster of the week" episodes, which is were the series was always at its best.

The X-Files was the first TV show where I became aware of individual writers and you could frequently tell if you were in for a good or bad time by who wrote it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2016)

when he was speaking to the old guy and they did the whole 'you  told me if I got close you'd tell me the truth'
'you're close, sloser than ever' ETC routine I was reminded that we had some 8 series of cryptic bullshit like that and the truth never was revealed.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 9, 2016)

Reno said:


> Carter should never have gone back to the rubbish mythology arc for this revival and just concentrate on stand alone "monster of the week" episodes, which is were the series was always at its best.



Do viewers really want 'monster of the week' type telly these days given most of us seem to prefer long, slow-burn telly (Mad Men, Breaking Bad, True Detective, etc)?  I've been watching the X-Files re-runs on channel 5 and The Thing done in half the film's running time seems utterly pointless now.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Do viewers really want 'monster of the week' type telly these days given most of us seem to prefer long, slow-burn telly (Mad Men, Breaking Bad, True Detective, etc)?  I've been watching the X-Files re-runs on channel 5 and The Thing done in half the film's running time seems utterly pointless now.


That may be the case for cable and subscrition shows, but there still are loads of successful procedurals like CSI and its gazillion spin offs on US network telly and The X-Files is a network procedural. Not every show needs to do the same thing and within its 42 minute time The X-Files was able to be a lot of different shows and genres. That was always its strength. If you didn't like it one week, the next week may be great again. And many people like shows they can dip in and out of and don't have to make a commitment to which lasts years.

Of course they are including three mythology episodes in this six episode season 10 run because of the popularity of serialised TV, but since at least season five that had become utter nonsense and that's why this got off to a bad start.

So far the ratings for this have been huge in the US. It looks like viewers still want The X-Files


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> when he was speaking to the old guy and they did the whole 'you  told me if I got close you'd tell me the truth'
> 'you're close, sloser than ever' ETC routine I was reminded that we had some 8 series of cryptic bullshit like that and the truth never was revealed.


yeh because if it had been the viewing figures would have dwindled to very little.


----------



## youngian (Feb 9, 2016)

Dust down an old script from two decades ago and add a Basil Exposition monologue about the War on terror and NSA snooping to make it look contemporary. X-Files was fun sci-fi for two series that became tedious, repetitive and meandering. Gillian Anderson looked even more bored and left her acting skills at Heathrow.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Well, that was...okay.  A good opening, plausible (within its own world) plot, but, my recollection was that David Duchovny could act, but he was rather rubbish.


Duchovny could always act serious but was hopeless at comedy and as this series so far has been quite heavily comedic I think he's struggling.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 9, 2016)

youngian said:


> Dust down an old script from two decades ago and add a Basil Exposition monologue about the War on terror and NSA snooping to make it look contemporary. X-Files was fun sci-fi for two series that became tedious, repetitive and meandering. Gillian Anderson looked even more bored and left her acting skills at Heathrow.



I've been watching series 5 and 6 and this new one reminds me of that period. Lots of stand alone episodes usually played for laughs or actually nothing to do with the X-Files reality - almost as if they were generic script ideas that became X-Files scripts only as an after-thought; but interspersed with proper X-Files episodes with continuity and that.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I've been watching series 5 and 6 and this new one reminds me of that period. Lots of stand alone episodes usually played for laughs or actually nothing to do with the X-Files reality - almost as if they were generic script ideas that became X-Files scripts only as an after-thought; but interspersed with proper X-Files episodes with continuity and that.


Every season of The X-Files only ever had a small amount of episodes which were serialised and concerned with the overall mythology. It was never more than four to six episodes in a season, each of which consisted of 20 to 26 episodes. The X-Files was always a procedural first and mostly made up of stand alones. I'm just finishing season one and there is no real serialisation. It started to get more serialised in season two simply because Gillian Anderson got pregnant and they were going to explain her absence with an alien abduction plot.

The Darin Morgan episodes in season 3 introduced more comedy. Other writers tried them as well from then on and some fared better than others.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 9, 2016)

Reno said:


> Every season of The X-Files only ever had a small amount of episodes which were serialised and concerned with the overall mythology. It was never more than four to six episodes in a season, each of which consisted of 20 to 26 episodes. The X-Files was always a procedural first and mostly made up of stand alones.


i know - but i always got a feeling that in the first two series things were written for the x-files and it all kind of fitted, some better than others; but in series 5 and 6 they just throw any sort of mad paranormal idea into the mix - like the xmas ghosts episode, various comedy episodes, etc. To me they just didn;t fit. They were'nt X-Files.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> i know - but i always got a feeling that in the first two series things were written for the x-files and it all kind of fitted, some better than others; but in series 5 and 6 they just throw any sort of mad paranormal idea into the mix - like the xmas ghosts episode, various comedy episodes, etc. To me they just didn;t fit. They were'nt X-Files.


Yes, some of the comedy was quite cringey. As The X-Files became a mainstream success they allowed themselves to experiment more with the format. Sometimes that worked, sometimes it didn't.

The first four seasons were best. I threw in the towel by 7 but I got myself the Blu-ray set for Chrismas so will check out season 8 and 9 once I get to them. Season 8 is considered to be the most underrated season if one believes the Internet

Watched Beyond the Sea from season 1 last night, such a great episode.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, I won't be bothering with that again.


Can't say I blame you. I like the X-files and have seen all the original episodes and I came really close to not bothering going any further than the first episode of the new run.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Can't say I blame you. I like the X-files and have seen all the original episodes and I came really close to not bothering going any further than the first episode of the new run.


I was ready to like it, and the first few minutes was intriguing, but then it spunked its load and kept on spunking.

It got too full-on crazy too quickly and had no let up. And the main actors looked like they were bored.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> ...but then it spunked its load and kept on spunking.


Since when is that a bad thing ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2016)

Reno said:


> Since when is that a bad thing ?


Aw, never mind honey, it doesn't matter. We'll try again later. Oh, you have. And again. And again.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I was ready to like it, and the first few minutes was intriguing, but then it spunked its load and kept on spunking.
> 
> It got too full-on crazy too quickly and had no let up. And the main actors looked like they were bored.


I was too rushed, then just ended, I was expecting it to be a two parter but it  just stopped. This will not bother you, but it was covering material and ideas from the original run, it was like huge chunks if the original episodes never happened.
They always looked bored though.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 9, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I was too rushed, then just ended, I was expecting it to be a two parter but it  just stopped. This will not bother you, but it was covering material and ideas from the original run, it was like huge chunks if the original episodes never happened.
> They always looked bored though.


I seem to remember Matt Groaning talking about them guesting on the Simpson and not having seen the X-files he wondered why they delivered all their lines in a flat monotone.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2016)

When does this new six parter hit UK tele then?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I was ready to like it, and the first few minutes was intriguing, but then it spunked its load and kept on spunking.
> 
> It got too full-on crazy too quickly and had no let up. And the main actors looked like they were bored.


I loved the original X-Files but, even with my knowledge of the back story, thought it was a bit too full-on crazy for a first episode. I'm willing to forgive it but I can see how someone new to the X-Files world might not take to it.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> When does this new six parter hit UK tele then?


Yesterday


----------



## juice_terry (Feb 9, 2016)

Watched the first 3 episodes already, not too bad tbh


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2016)

Reno said:


> Yesterday





Catch up tomorra then!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2016)

Reno said:


> Yesterday



C4? You'll have to excuse me, man flu. Can't see it on catch up yet?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 9, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> C4? You'll have to excuse me, man flu. Can't see it on catch up yet?


It's on Channel 5


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you Mr Leafster


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> C4? You'll have to excuse me, man flu. Can't see it on catch up yet?


I think there is a repeat this week.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2016)

Reno said:


> I think there is a repeat this week.



Got it on catch up now i'm on the right feckin channel


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 10, 2016)

I have never seen the X-Files.  I've just downloaded the entire lot in full HD and started watching this afternoon.  I'm on episode 2 and liking it so far


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 15, 2016)

Just caught up on Episode 4



Spoiler: Ep 4



Didn't enjoy it as much as the others, felt rushed and with enough concepts for at least 2 or 3 episodes, rather than one.

The whole Scully subplot was weirdly disjointed and her family dramas just weren't that interesting.

The main story was so-so, with some excellent touches - the flashlights and 'X' formed by the beams , some uber-gory violence and a suitably monstrous presence tempered with comedy (the incongruous slaughter soundtracked by Petula Clark ).

Overall, meh, but with enough moments to not lose my interest entirely.

My housemate, on the other hand, fell asleep 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 15, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> I have never seen the X-Files.  I've just downloaded the entire lot in full HD and started watching this afternoon.  I'm on episode 2 and liking it so far


Man! I envy you! Though not so much if you intend to keep watching after season 3.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 15, 2016)

I watched Episode 4 last tuesday and can't remember any of it.


----------



## Michael Hayward (Feb 16, 2016)

No-one talking about Episode 5? I would have expected a major Religious Controversy with it! [emoji4]


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 17, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I watched Episode 4 last tuesday and can't remember any of it.



Tim Armstrong out of Rancid was in it for some reason. Other than that it all felt a bit meh.

Episode five was much more interesting, all over the place in terms of tone but the X Files has always done that. It feels like a show that everyone is enjoying making, I hope they keep it going after this short series.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 17, 2016)

Have I not reviewed this yet? I felt sure I had. Must've mistakenly submitted my opinion as a review of the vitamin pills I ordered of Amazon last week 

Load of old shite.

If you're gonna pretend to be series ten, and that the events of nine previous series are cannon, then you can't fucking pick and choose. Why wasn't the world destroyed four years ago? How and why has CGB survived a fourth and (his) most unequivocal death? Shouldn't be surprised, what with CC making it up as he went along, I mean, what become of the second mythology? Contradicted the first, and was written out for the sake of the third - which was at least a logical continuation of the first.

"You're really close" - sorry, who the fuck are you? Mulder spent series eight onboard a UFO, Scully was repeatedly abducted by aliens and experimented upon (by human scientists) leading to her developing cancer and giving birth to a telekinetic baby. She now seems entirely fine with the whole situation and is infuriated by Mulder's conspiratorial nonsense 

After all that, I think I would have prefered an actual reboot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah the stuff with Mulder still not being sure about whether there are aliens or not seems a bit silly, considering all the alien-related shit that's happened to him. I don't really have a problem with them just sacking off the later bits of the old mythology though, as the show had grown really boring by that point and I don't really remember what was going on anyway. The mythology has always been a muddled, contradictory mess.

TBH I was worried they were going to spend this whole series painstakingly trying to unpick and reconcile all the stuff from the previous nine series, which would have been doomed to fail and wouldn't have been any fun to watch anyway.


----------



## pesh (Feb 17, 2016)

Michael Hayward said:


> No-one talking about Episode 5? I would have expected a major Religious Controversy with it! [emoji4]


just made me fancy some shrooms tbh


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 17, 2016)

2nd ep was good...


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm cautiously liking it so far......


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 19, 2016)

Much better than expected. Ep 2 especially.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 19, 2016)

pesh said:


> just made me fancy some shrooms tbh



They don't actually have that effect. You don't have prophetic visions or see things that aren't there. Stuff just looks a bit weird for a while, things that aren't moving look like they might be moving and at some point you will probably start to laugh uncontrollably.

They have the best comedown of any drug though. You just feel a bit daft and a bit happy the next day, and the world looks slightly prettier than usual.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry, but 'comedy' x-files episodes are shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2016)

Apart from the awful trans stuff, I really liked that episode. Good fun. x-files ringtone, lol.


----------



## pesh (Feb 23, 2016)

it's as shit as it's always been. i'm loving it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 23, 2016)

I managed to see some spoilers from the final episode that aired in the US last night.

Crikey.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apart from the awful trans stuff, I really liked that episode. Good fun. x-files ringtone, lol.




and....cough.....himself in some red pants


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 23, 2016)

mentalchik said:


> and....cough.....himself in some red pants


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 23, 2016)

I can always count on mentalchik to have the right priorities when it comes to the x-files.


----------



## Michael Hayward (Feb 24, 2016)

Was that really the end? Is there another part next week (or tomorrow/today) I don't see?!?!

Sorry, I'm a day behind on episodes than the Americans - Just watched Episode 6 a day late!


----------



## pesh (Feb 24, 2016)

That was nuts... They'd better get recommissioned for another series


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 24, 2016)

I enjoyed episode two. I watched it as though it existed in a bubble, and had no bearing on events already established. Still made zero sense, but I liked the young actors' performances.

Don't want references to William (as the child of Scully AND Mulder), though. Mulder and Scully did not have sex. They've never been 'into' each other. Don't care where series nine went. Hell, I don't even want to hear them address each other by their forenames, FFS!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2016)

That's yer lot for this series. Rumblings are that Fox, Carter, Duchovny and Anderson are all up for making more episodes, and that last one was clearly designed to create an outcry for more from fans.

Some scientific grumbles about episode 6:



Spoiler



-Microwave radiation is non-ionising and cannot be used to trigger changes in the chemical structure of DNA.

-Agent Einstein claimed that you cannot deactivate immune functions by adding something to the genome, only by taking something away. I can think of several ways this could be achieved. A gene encoding a protein which binds to and inactivates immunoglobulin would be a good one, or an inhibitor for any one of the proteins involved in the complement cascade. The human genome already has plenty of genes coding for immune inhibitors, a mere alteration to the promoter sequence for the gene encoding C1 esterase would probably be enough to scupper the whole complement system.

-Live vaccines are attenuated, so they shouldn't be able to cause full blown disease symptoms even in immunocompromised patients.

-Einstein told Scully to centrifuge the alien DNA she'd isolated via gel electrophoresis, when in reality they'd have had to centrifuge the original sample _before_ electrophoresis.

-Scully told Einstein to amplify the alien DNA via PCR using primers taken from the sample itself. This wouldn't work. You'd need to use primers corresponding to sequences either side of the DNA you wanted to amplify.

-Even once they had the DNA they needed, they'd have needed to use a vector to get it into the cells of patients. Presumably this would have to be a vector which targeted the precursor cells of the immune system found in the bone marrow, although that would depend on the exact mechanism by which the 'spartan virus' fucks up the immune system. But there was no mention of a vector, it looked more like Scully was just running around with a bag of DNA to pump straight into people. This stands about as much chance of working as trying to program a computer by emptying a bucket of floppy discs over it.

-Vaccines don't alter your DNA. A virus or virus-like vector packaged in with the smallpox vaccine could, theoretically, but probably not in a targetted way. The vector would therefore cause random knockout mutations, leading to a marked increase in cancers amongst other things. I know of no association between smallpox vaccination and an increased incidence of cancer.

-Scully apparently has 'extra nucleotides'. Human DNA contains only four types of nucleotide, if she did have extra ones her cells wouldn't know what to do with them. Most likely the introduction of any foreign nucleotides would lead to apoptosis, programmed cell death, and if these nucleotides had been introduced to all Scully's somatic and germline cells then that would mean a very dead Scully.



...and don't get me started on the 'zero point energy' from episode one


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2016)

Duchovny has tweeted a picture saying 'the truth is on hiatus' and Carter has said this won't be the last series. 

I know precious little about how it ended (I'm watching on UK telly each week, just happened to see a spoiler for Ep 6) but I can't imagine how they're going to deal with the next series.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 24, 2016)

That was incoherent and rushed as fuck, they should have sacrificed the episode before for a 2-part finale. 

Or made 5 episodes with the Were - Monster, it would have been better than that giant cock tease.


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2016)

Basically it's the same old X-Files. The mythology episodes are as frustrating as they have been since at least season 4, while the monster of the week ones are mostly self contained mini-movies which have a far higher chance of being fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2016)

the mythos ones can bollocks off then. I bet the writers don't even know what The Truth is. Silicon brain slugs and cold war brain experiments gone wrong pls. Not the alienz.


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the mythos ones can bollocks off then. I bet the writers don't even know what The Truth is. Silicon brain slugs and cold war brain experiments gone wrong pls. Not the alienz.


Chris Carter, the creator of The X-Files, insists on continuing the mythology episodes and he's the one who writes them. So as long as there are The X-Files, there will be those. And no, of course he never had a clue where this is going. That has been clear since at least season 4 or 5. But fans talk about the show like the mythology is what matters most about it and like the stand-alones don even exist, when the "monster of the week" ones always have been the strongest episodes. So you can't blame the show to continue with them, especially in a TV age where heavy serialisation has become hugely popular.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 25, 2016)

It's very obvious that the 3 weakest episodes of the mini-season were all Chris Carter.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 25, 2016)

I saw #6 last night. It was, for me, by far the best of the 6 episodes. Want more! Want more!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 25, 2016)

Give me more ep 1s (mythology) over more ep 3s (spoofs) anyday.  The thing is The X Files can be funny burying a few humorous lines within an otherwise serious episode, but I find the spoof episodes clumsy and annoying.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 25, 2016)

What a load of cobblers


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 7, 2016)

Michael Hayward said:


> No-one talking about Episode 5? I would have expected a major Religious Controversy with it! [emoji4]



I'll talk about it now: it was shit.  It started intriguingly, before going on to trivialise one of the great problems of our age, then moving through a cringe-worthy drug sequence to a silly spiritual/philosophical ending.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2016)

What an absolute fucking utterly shite episode.


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 7, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> What an absolute fucking utterly shite episode.



What an absolute fucking utterly shite _series _more like.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 8, 2016)

spartacus mills said:


> What an absolute fucking utterly shite _series _more like.



Yup, so much Chris Carter going "Will this do?". Gah. Should have known better.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 13, 2016)

Watched last Monday's last night. Fucking rubbish. We've already had the comedy quota for the series and I'm pretty sure that episode with that subject matter wasn't the place for any more.
Plus the last five minutes were among the most hackneyed, trite, hand-wringing liberal why-can't-we-all-just-get-along bollocks I've ever seen, TV or film. Cringey as all fuck.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 14, 2016)

Okay-ish last episode - silly, but like it wanted to kick up a gear into a different sort of show.  Except it won't.

An X-Files/V mash-up would be entertaining.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 14, 2016)

Agent Einstein is such an annoying whiney character I stopped watching, just couldn't take it. Frigging awful


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 15, 2016)

jannerboyuk said:


> Agent Einstein is such an annoying whiney character I stopped watching, just couldn't take it. Frigging awful



I loved her in 6 Feet Under and gave her leeway based on that, but it was so forced. 

The "young Mulder" was far worse, basically cardboard.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 15, 2016)

Having someone called Einstein was cringe-worthy even in a joke episode...  Fuck knows why they kept the two 'younger versions' on beyond that.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 17, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I loved her in 6 Feet Under and gave her leeway based on that, but it was so forced.
> 
> The "young Mulder" was far worse, basically cardboard.


At least we got that appearance from Reyes everyone was begging for.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> At least we got that appearance from Reyes everyone was begging for.



Lol, as a turncoat coward at CSM's beck and call.

Great stuff


----------



## cybershot (Jan 4, 2018)

It's back.

Carrying on from where Season 10 left off, but with in being almost 2 years since that episode, it was kinda hard to remember what was going on.

Not sure when it's on over here, so streamers/torrenters use the spoiler tag if need be.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 4, 2018)

That last comeback season was utter shit.  I won't be watching any more.  The quality of TV has moved on since X-Files in the 90s!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2018)

yeah they spent all the my nostalgia credits last season and it was still poor.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 4, 2018)

cybershot said:


> It's back.
> 
> Carrying on from where Season 10 left off, but with in being almost 2 years since that episode, it was kinda hard to remember what was going on.
> 
> Not sure when it's on over here, so streamers/torrenters use the spoiler tag if need be.



It doesn't have a release date here and I don't torrent stuff  Does anyone know of a torrent site that actually works at the moment? I'd pay to watch it legally but it's not available anywhere, stupid bloody TV distributors.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2018)

scifisam said:


> It doesn't have a release date here and I don't torrent stuff  Does anyone know of a torrent site that actually works at the moment? I'd pay to watch it legally but it's not available anywhere, stupid bloody TV distributors.


X Files Torrent Magnet Download (1,002 Results) - TorrentQuest


----------



## scifisam (Jan 4, 2018)

TY! I hate torrenting


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 4, 2018)

Latest episode is the worst thing I've seen in a long while.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 13, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Latest episode is the worst thing I've seen in a long while.



You should watch episode 2. I think you'd change your mind.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 13, 2018)

Didn't realise there's a new season. Was excited about the last one, even if it was very hit and miss. There wasn't a lot of hype about it. I remember telling mates that it was back and they were saying "what? when? which channel?" the general consensus was that it was a low key event. And I reckon, out of our group, I was the only one who watched it.

Loved the Rhys Darby ep, all the same.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> You should watch episode 2. I think you'd change your mind.



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2018)

God this just gets worse.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 8, 2018)

This weeks episode is actually quite good. A proper early season esque episode.


----------



## Reno (Oct 8, 2018)

I’ve finally got round to watching the least season. Apart from the typically crap mythology bookends by Chris Carter, this is mostly pretty great, much better than the previous mini-season. The Darin Morgan episode The Lost Art of the Forehead Sweat and the one where The X-Files does Black Mirror are new X-Files classics and the rest of the episodes were well above average. This is likely the last we‘ll see of The X-Files as the ratings were down and because Gillian Anderson won’t do any more, so at least it went out in a high.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 30, 2020)

An animated version could be on the way.









						Animated X-Files Spinoff In The Works At Fox
					

The X-files is coming back... again.




					screenrant.com


----------

